# Critique My Jumping Position?



## livityler (Sep 13, 2009)

What are some ways I can improve my jumping position? Any constructive criticism is appreciated! Thanks


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

First major thing is that you are jumping ahead of your horse and not folding correctly. Wait for him to jump. Since you are not jumping very high, you do not need to make a big drastic movement, just let him carry you. 

I am not quite sure how to explain how to fold better...maybe someone elso could share how? I know how to do it but explaining it is a whole nother story!


Next thing is your leg. It has slipped back because of the jumping ahead and gripping wth your knee. Just relax!

AAAND....your foot is just a taaaaad too far in the stirrup, pull it out a bit.

Thats all I noticed. Good luck!
VB


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

As Vanilla Bean stated, you not folding correctly. I would suggest sticking your butt out a little more, you are leaning to far over the horses neck. You have it where all of your body is over the horses neck, you need to have some sticking out behind you. And if possible, try to make your back completely straight, if it bends in the middle, their is not as much strength. And, your lag is a little to far back, more jumping and building up muscle should help.

Very pretty horse and very pretty jumping


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

OK, you have gripped too much with your knee. When you do this, it takes the lower leg off your horse's sides. This allows it to slip back. When the lower leg falls back, it loses its ability to counterbalance your upper body. As a result, the upper body topples forward and has to be supported by the "crest" release.

You need to lessen the grip with your knee and hold the horse with the inside of your upper calf/lower leg. Then, you need to relax your knee and allow your seat to come back and hover over the middle of your saddle. Here, you are way over the pommel of the saddle....too far forward.

I have my students doing two point with no hands on the horse's neck. That way they learn to keep their lower leg forward, to balance the weight of the upper body going forward. The farther forward the upper body goes, the MORE forward the lower leg. Keep that lower leg at the girth.

The lower leg slipping back is the most common mistake riders make, and we ALL do it, especially over the bigger jumps. 

In this photo, my lower leg has slipped back a bit. However, see how my seat has gone back to help balance the upper body? I could certainly have a bit more weight in my heels, too.











My big question when I go over a jump....if I were standing on the ground, in the same position I had when going over the jump, would I be able to maintain my position? Or, would I fall forward on my face? When jumping, you have to always be able to envision "landing on your feet". 
Does that make sense to you? Look at the two photos and see if either of us would be "balanced" if out feet were on the ground.


----------



## Ace164 (Oct 15, 2013)

Great heels! and way to look up!! I agree you're jumping ahead of your horse, not quite folding, and your leg has slipped back. One way my trainer helped me feel the horse jump is approaching with your eyes closed. With someone supervising, approach the jump at the trot. close your eyes a few strides before take off. keep your head up like your eyes are open. Wait for the horse to lift in the front end before you get into 2 point. really focus on feeling the center of gravity shift as you AND the horse jump. Another thing to try is get into two point way before the fence. hold your two point steady over the fence. Good job!


----------



## LostDragonflyWings (Feb 1, 2012)

Ace164 said:


> Great heels! and way to look up!! I agree you're jumping ahead of your horse, not quite folding, and your leg has slipped back. One way my trainer helped me feel the horse jump is approaching with your eyes closed. With someone supervising, approach the jump at the trot. close your eyes a few strides before take off. keep your head up like your eyes are open. Wait for the horse to lift in the front end before you get into 2 point. really focus on feeling the center of gravity shift as you AND the horse jump. Another thing to try is get into two point way before the fence. hold your two point steady over the fence. Good job!


This thread was from 2011.


----------

